# How many tuners simultaneously?



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

Ok, everyone says that it has 3 tuners that can record simultaneously, but that hasn't been my experiance.

Last night I had 2 SD tuners recording (and I was tuned to one of them), and I tried to view an OTA station while those were running. The popup came up wanting to know which of the recordings I wanted to cancel to view the new channel. If all 3 of the tuners can be active at once, that shouldn't happen. Apparently it's actually any 2 of the 3?


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

You can only use 2 at a time. You can record programs on both tuners at the same time while watching a previous recorded show though.

On the 622, you can use all 3 tuners.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

Ah, that's exactly what I wanted to know. I'm debating the merits of the 622.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

My only complaint about the 622 is I wish I had upgraded from my 921 earlier.

The 622 is everything the 921 should have been.


----------

